# METEOROLOGÍA > Inundaciones >  Inundaciones en la vega del Segura en el NO-DO año 1946

## FEDE

En este enlace a partir del minuto 7' 49'' http://www.rtve.es/filmoteca/no-do/not-174/1467251/

Saludos  :Smile:

----------

